# [apache22]Directoryindex problem with alias



## Pango853 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello, everyone!
 I got a problem that the directoryindex don't work with the alias(phpMyAdmin & webalizer). 
  I tried localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php and localhost/webalizer/index.html and it is ok. Besides, such problem don't exist in DocumentRoot. It just happened with alias.
 The following is part of my httpd.conf:

```
LoadModule php5_module libexec/apache22/libphp5.so

<IfModule dir_module>
 <IfModule mod_php5.c>
  DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
 </IfModule>
</IfModule>

DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/html"
<Directory />
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
<Directory "/usr/local/www/html">
  Options Includes ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride None
  Order allow,deny
  Allow from all
</Directory>

<IfModule alias_module>
  Alias /phpmyadmin/ "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/"
  <Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from 192.168.3.0/24
    Allow from 127.0.
  </Directory>

  Alias /webalizer/ "/usr/local/www/webalizer/"
  <Directory "/usr/local/www/webalizer">
    AllowOverride All
    Options -Indexes
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from 192.168.3.
    Allow from 127.0.
  </Directory>
</IfModule>
```
 I even tried Options Indexes but it just dont work.
 Please, your help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## ohauer (Mar 6, 2010)

change this directive to

```
<IfModule dir_module>
  DirectoryIndex index.html
  DirectoryIndex index.htm
[color="Red"] <IfModule php5_module>[/color]
  DirectoryIndex index.php
 </IfModule>
</IfModule>
```

Or test with commenting out this lines

```
<IfModule dir_module>
[color="Blue"]# <IfModule mod_php5.c>[/color] [color="Red"]-> should be php5_module[/color]
  DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
[color="Blue"]# </IfModule>[/color]
</IfModule>
```


----------



## Pango853 (Mar 18, 2010)

ohauer, thank you very much.
The main problem is that
  Alias /phpmyadmin/<--- here!!
was wrong. It should be 

```
Alias /phpmyadmin "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/"
```


----------

